# Herters 30-06



## chico1976 (Aug 11, 2009)

i bought a Herters 30-06 rifle last week. i had never heard of one before but this thing was so beautiful i couldn't pass it up. the stock is in terrific shape and it had a decent simmons 3-9x44 scope on it. i took it out with some federal premium 180gr shells. after i had it dialed in, i was making one jagged hole. this gun shoots unbelievable!! it looks like a mauser action on it. does anybody know anything about these rifles? were they all this accurate or has this one probably been tweeked with? any help would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

I lived in Mitchell, SD in the 70's and they had a big Herter's store. Herter's closed down in the late 70's but they had excellent gear. As I recall, the first Herter's rifles were made by Mauser in Germany and later ones were made in Yugoslavia. They were quality rifles as yours also seems to be.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I grew up in Mankato, Mn and the main Herter's was in Waseca, about 30 miles away. I spent a lot of time either at Herter's or with my nose buried in the wonderous Herter's catalog. I still have Herter's decoys I bought back then and they are still going strong.

Herter's had a rifles & revolvers made under their name and even in propietary Herter's calibers, such as the Herter's 401 Ram Magnum (pretty much a 41 Magnum). My first handgun was a Herter's Model Perfect 22 single action revolver I bought new in Waseca for $27.45 when I was 16. God alone knows how many tens of thousands of rounds I put through it, but I shot it until it literally fell apart.

If you got your hands on a Herter's rifle, you might want to consider it's collector value over it's value as a shooter. They were truly beautiful and I can't remember the last time I saw one...


----------



## chico1976 (Aug 11, 2009)

ndterminator, ya she would be a beauty to keep locked up in the safe, but the way she shoots, i just can't do that haha. its a little on the heavy side coming in just a bit over 10lbs but i like that with an '06. i think it kinds sucks up the felt recoil. i know what you mean about going through those old herters catalogs. i used to look at all of those decoys and waterfowl gear and wonder how i could manage to save up enough to own them all. but anyways back to this rifle, it is a mauser action on it. i knew it was close to one but i wasn't sure if it was or just some sort of close copy. had my brother look at it and he said it was so i'm guessing it is. like i said earlier, it is in beautiful condition. i just didn't know why i had never heard of nor seen a herters rifle before. i wish i could find one in .243.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Actually Herters marketed 2 different bolt action centerfire rifles. They were the U9 and J9. I don't remember which one was which but one had a Mauser Action and the other had a BSA Action. When I was a kid there was a Herters store in Glenwood Minnesota. Sadly I was only there a couple of times before it closed.

Larry


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

U9 was the BSA mauser style and J9 was the true, not modified, Mauser action.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

driggy said:


> U9 was the BSA mauser style and J9 was the true, not modified, Mauser action.


Thanks for posting that. That is what I thought the designations were but was not positive.

Larry


----------



## shogun (Aug 20, 2011)

so how much does one of these originals go for?


----------



## shogun (Aug 20, 2011)

with original blond wood stock


----------



## deerhunter62 (Dec 15, 2011)

About a year ago i had a retired hunter who swapped me a herters 30-06 j9 stamped made in england with a english walnut stock and in mint condition for a 30-30 marlin,i cleaned this rifle mounted a 4x10x40 scope on it then headed to the range.With only 5 rounds to dial it in it will drive tacks at 200 yards.It was a great find and will for sure go to my son when the time comes.


----------

